# Who needs a lift?



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

ok charlie , does the wife know you have this ??? lol nice review , glad your happy with it . im hearing so much about this unit i may have to get one


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

See Charlie, I told ya so. Great product!
Enjoy the heck out of it!

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

There is much to be said for dual incomes and seperate checkbooks!


----------



## MinnesotaMick (Feb 9, 2008)

Now to replace the ity-bity table….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with MinnesotaMick with this router now you can justify building a table.

This is a nice router. I am sure you will be happy with its performance. Now that you have a bigger router how's the budget for more router bits?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review Charlie.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice Charlie - I like that router. Good review.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Good to hear that the pundits got it right about this tool. I will be getting one in the near future. Enjoy, Charlie!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking about that Porter Cable 3 1/4 HP router, but maybe I won't have to go that big. Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

From what I've seen, rikkor, the Trton has the edge in convenience, but the big PC would probably be just the ticket if you were planning to do a lot of raised panels or similarly demanding work.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You made a wise purchase Charlie, I bought the larger Triton, but I think I could have gotten by with the 2 1/4 HP.

You should check out about having to turn off the switch before raising for bit change.

On mine, the switch automatically locks for safety, when you raise it for bit changing.

You'd think they'd have the same feature on yours.

When you compare Triton with the other brands, I think Triton is a Rolls Royce.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

After reading your comment, Dick, I went back and double-checked. I guess the two ARE a little different, because mine definitely does have to be switched off becore it can be cranked up fully. Then, once it is all the way up, the switch is locked out until you lower the bit some. I reread the instructions, and that is how it is supposed to work.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, but you were right all along Charlie.

Mine is the same as yours.

I spoke to soon, because now I remember the first time I tried changing bits,

the shaft wouldn't lock up until I turned the switch to off.

I have an auxiliary switch too.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice review, and I couldn't agree with you more. 
I also have bought the 2 1/4 hp Triton recently. I didn't have a table to put it in but I am just about done one now. In fact, I just made a couple of trial cuts with it. Now just to finish off the storage cabinets.
The above table bit adjustment and changing is what sold me as well. I just can't believe how simple it is to use. I think this is a winner for sure.


----------



## JiminPA (Jan 31, 2008)

The switch/collet lock means you have to reach under the table when you change bits, which disappointed me a little, but it's a safety feature and I won't argue with that. This router lives in my table and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

the triton router is a beauty but it's changing mechanism is hard to understand changing can be a challenge when used in a community workshop. it locks up when the router is lifted too far and will not unlock unless you crank it down a small amount. then and only then will it release. many in our shop for that reason refuse to use it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I know what you mean, abie, but that is just the way a single-wrench self-releasing collet works. It would have been confusing if I had not read a review prior to purchasing mine where the reviewer explained it. Knowing what to expect, I found it to not be a problem at all….just the opposite because you only need one wrench.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

I purchased this router and could not be happier. Dollar for Dollar it is the best router in its class. Variable speed to handle the larger bits with slow speeds and soft start feature--anyone considering a new under table router should look into the Triton.


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

I WANT [email protected] ,.... where do ya buy em?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bruce, as I said above, I got mine on Amazon,com for $199 and fee shipping. Thgat was the best price I found anywhere.


----------



## RTKVILLE (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoa, Good article! I was about to post a request for suggestions on a 3+ HP router for my table but after reading your review along with these comments I think I've made up my mind or at least 98%. That the 2 ¼ HP Triton sounds like it will do what I want without having to spend the big money.

Thank you,
Richard


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Great review Charlie!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought my Triton a couple of months ago (Sears on their web page $199 Canadian no delivery charge). I also am very impressed with this tool. I had been shopping around for quite a while for a quality tool in my price range. I couldn't quite scratch up enough for the PC or Frued (which came in second in the FW review, where I first heard/read about the Triton routers. Now that it is warm enough here in sunny Brandon to go out to the garage and start working with it I am very pleased with the soft start and the variable speeds. It is also much quieter that my old B+D fossil (which is too good to throw out but now seems so much crankier to work with). Good review.


----------

